# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 27th - 31st July 2015

## Perdita

Episode 8694: Monday 27th July at 7.30pm 

Bethany goes out drinking with Callum, much to Sarahâs horror. 
Sally has big plans for Tim.
Garyâs romantic gesture goes awry.

Writer: Simon Crowther
Producer: Stuart Blackburn 
Director: David Kester

***

Episode 8695: Monday 27th July at 8.30pm

Bethany is jealous of her mum. 
Tim gets fed up of Sally comparing him to Kevin. 
Tyrone invites Cathy to curry night.

Writer: Simon Crowther
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: David Kester 

***

Episode 8696: Wednesday 29th July at 7.30pm

Cathy is trapped in her own home. 
Alya faces an unexpected surprise. 
Sarah confronts Callum about the other women in his life.

Writer: Chris Fewtrell
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: David Kester

***

Episode 8697: Friday 31st July at 7.30pm

Roy takes Cathy for a day out. 
Beth finds a pregnancy testing kit in the Underworld bin. 
Can Audrey unite her warring family?

Writer: Susan Oudot
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: David Kester

***

Episode 8698: Friday 31st July at 8.30pm

Cathy is worried about living alone as a hoarder. 
Alya confesses the truth to Sinead. 
Kylie returns with news of David.

Writer: Susan Oudot
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: David Kester

----------

10079229 (16-07-2015), Dazzle (16-07-2015), Glen1 (20-07-2015), lizann (15-07-2015), loubooboo (16-07-2015), maidmarian (16-07-2015), sarah c (16-07-2015), swmc66 (16-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

alya up the duffy how original

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2015), Glen1 (20-07-2015), maidmarian (15-07-2015), tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> alya up the duffy how original


I just knew that was coming.  There's no point to a soap one night stand otherwise.  :Wal2l: 

I'm disappointed Alya's downward spiral seems to have ended already.  I thought it could have been really interesting, but a pregnancy is so predictable.  :Thumbsdown: 

(Maybe it'll just turn out to be a scare?)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I just knew that was coming.  There's no point to a soap one night stand otherwise. 
> 
> I'm disappointed Alya's downward spiral seems to have ended already.  I thought it could have been really interesting, but a pregnancy is so predictable. 
> 
> (Maybe it'll just turn out to be a scare?)


Is Alya still wanting revenge on Carla and is trying to steal her clients and business

----------


## lizann

alya confesses to sinead who i predict will at some time get with gary telling him all

----------


## swmc66

She would only confess to sinead if it was positive

----------


## Dazzle

> She would only confess to sinead if it was positive


It might be the one night stand she confesses rather than a pregnancy.

----------


## swmc66

The one night stand will come out for sure one day regardless

----------

Dazzle (18-07-2015), Perdita (19-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on Coronation Street, teenager Bethany Platt could find herself in big trouble as she continues to be manipulated by Callum Logan.

Bethany (Lucy Fallon) will attempt to impress Callum once again when she dresses up and heads over to the Dog and Gun pub.

Wanting to appear casual, Bethany joins an amused Callum (Sean Ward) and Gemma in the pub and soon has Callum buying her drinks.

Desperate to impress, Bethany offers to help Callum with his next delivery. Using her enthusiasm to his advantage, Callum subsequently gives her a small package of drugs. 

However, Bethany could live to regret her actions when the police turn up and raid the Dog and Gun. Will Bethany be arrested?

The police raid the pub
Â© ITV
The police raid the pub

Bethany is searched by the police
Â© ITV
Bethany is searched by the police

Will Bethany be arrested?
Â© ITV
Will Bethany be arrested?

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, July 27 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

Glen1 (20-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe she will grow up after this

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe she will grow up after this


...and hopefully learn some humility.

Her mother needs to do the same.

----------

Glen1 (20-07-2015), swmc66 (20-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Maybe she will grow up after this


Nah, her mother never did, nor will she

----------

Dazzle (19-07-2015), Glen1 (20-07-2015), lizann (20-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Cannot wait to see Sarah finally realise what Callum is like

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

..

----------


## Perdita

> Cannot wait to see Sarah finally realise what Callum is like


She is so stupid, she will forgive him in a flash

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2015), swmc66 (20-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Even if she does she will have served her purpose and be officially dumped

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2015), maidmarian (20-07-2015)

----------


## alan45

Airs Monday, Jul 27 2015 at 19:30 BST on ITV

Dressed up to the nines, Bethany instructs Lloyd to drop her at the Dog & Gun. Trying to appear casual, she joins Callum and Gemma in the pub. An amused Callum starts to buy her drinks. Desperate to impress, Bethany offers to help Callum with his next delivery and he chucks her a small package of drugs. However, when the police raid the Dog & Gun, will Bethany be arrested? 

At the same time, Sarah is horrified when Lloyd tells her that he dropped Bethany at the Dog & Gun and she sets off in search of her. 


Â© ITV
The police raid the pub

Meanwhile, as Sally and Tim discuss their wedding, Kevin calls round and tells Tim there is a car showroom in town looking for a new window cleaner, so he has put in a good word for him. Sally is thrilled and Tim tries to appear enthusiastic. Will Tim make a good impression?

Elsewhere, Gary calls in the factory with a picnic hamper, hoping to surprise Alya. Will he get the response he was hoping for?

Also, Anna tells Faye that she is having Miley for the afternoon and suggests they all go to the park together. How will Faye react? 

Finally, Roy plucks up the courage and phones Cathy.


Airs Monday, Jul 27 2015 at 20:30 BST on ITV

Bethany tells Callum that she fancies him and tries to kiss him, but he spots Sarah approaching and quickly backs away. Bethany is mortified. Sarah drags Bethany home, where she tears a strip off her for drinking with Callum. Sarah meets Callum, telling him that she reckons Bethany has got a crush on him. Callum laughs it off dismissively, but when Bethany later clocks Callum and Sarah kissing across the street, her eyes narrow with envy. 

Bitter, Bethany tells Sarah to watch out as Callum is always eyeing up other women. Meeting Callum, Bethany assures him that she won't say a word about the drugs raid, so long as he is nice to her. Callum wonders if he has met his match.

Meanwhile, having spent the afternoon with Anna and Miley, Tim heads to the pub where Sally finds him. Thoroughly annoyed with Tim for missing his appointment at the garage, she drags him home where she rows with Tim over his lack of ambition. How will Sally react when Tim admits that he is fed up with being compared to Kevin?

Elsewhere, Cathy calls at the cafÃ© and Roy is pleased to see her. Tyrone suggests Cathy joins in their next curry night and Cathy accepts.

Also, Alya apologises to Gary and they share what's left of the picnic in the cafÃ©.


Airs Wednesday, Jul 29 2015 at 19:30 BST on ITV

When Cathy calls in the cafÃ© and offers to make the dessert for the curry night, Roy is curt with her and Cathy leaves chastened. At home, Cathy has a fright when a pile of boxes suddenly come tumbling down upon her. Cathy lies trapped and unconscious. 

When Cathy fails to turn up for the curry evening, Roy is concerned and sets off to Cathy's house to find out what has happened. Realising she is trapped, Roy breaks the door down and rescues her from the pile of debris. Pointing out that her house is a potential death trap, Roy vows to do something about it.


Â© ITV
Cathy lies trapped

Meanwhile, as Alya prepares for a business meeting, she is suddenly overcome with nausea and scuttles off to the loo, leaving Sally to deal with the client. In the Rovers toilets, Alya toys with a pregnancy testing kit but loses her nerve and shoves it back in her bag.

Elsewhere, Sarah confronts Bethany in front of Callum, demanding to know why she said Callum eyes up other women. Bethany squirms with humiliation. After the showdown with Sarah, Bethany is clearly scared of Callum's reaction. Apologising to Callum, she assures him that from now on she'll do anything he wants. Has Callum got Bethany right where he wants her?

Also today, Eileen and Michael are loved up after spending the night together. Eileen enjoys rubbing Gail's nose in it, but Michael is unimpressed by her childish behaviour.


Airs Friday, Jul 31 2015 at 19:30 BST on ITV

Roy persuades a reluctant Cathy to have a day out with him while Tyrone, Fiz and Chesney kindly clear some junk out of her house. At Cathy's request, they visit an art gallery. Roy is impressed with her knowledge and it's clear they've both enjoyed themselves. 

At the same time, Tyrone, Fiz and Chesney work hard clearing out Cathy's junk. However, when Roy and Cathy return home and they reveal the fruits of their labour, how will Cathy react?


Â© ITV
Cathy is unsettled in her home

Meanwhile, Yasmeen is excited at the thought of planning the wedding, while a guilt-ridden Alya does her best to appear enthusiastic. Plucking up the courage, Alya heads to the Underworld loos with her pregnancy testing kit. When Beth finds the pregnancy testing kit in the bin, she and Sean wonder who it belongs to. Sinead glances at Alya and is aware there's something bothering her, but she keeps her counsel. 

Later, as Gary arrives in the factory to collect Alya, Beth produces the pregnancy testing kit and teases Alya by suggesting it's hers. Alya is alarmed while Gary is bemused.

Elsewhere, Audrey summons Gail, Sarah and Bethany to the salon for a pampering session, hoping they can iron out their differences. Can she unite the family once more?

Also, when a stroppy customer calls in the cab office and drops her bracelet, Eileen pockets it and Michael is perturbed by her dishonesty.


As Roy calms Cathy down, Tyrone shows her how they've boxed up all of her junk and labelled it so that she can decide what to dump and what to keep. Cathy is touched, revealing how after Alan's death, hoarding junk gave her comfort. Roy tells her to call if she needs him and heads home. 

Clearly in a state, Cathy later arrives at the cafÃ© and admits to Roy that she is scared that the longer she stays in the house, the worse she'll become. Sympathetic, Roy makes Cathy an offer.

Meanwhile, Sinead comes to Alya's rescue, making out that the pregnancy test was hers and it was negative. Alya feels terrible. As she and Gary meet with Yasmeen, Sharif and Anna to discuss wedding plans, the stress becomes too much for Alya and she heads out for some air. When Sinead finds Alya in tears on the street, Alya breaks down. Swearing Sinead to secrecy, Alya confesses how she had sex with Jason. Catching up with Alya, is Gary about to discover the awful truth?

Elsewhere, Kylie arrives home with Max and Lily and explains to Gail that David is spending a few days alone with his dad as Max's continual references to Callum were getting him down. Sarah feels guilty. Finding sulky Bethany alone at the bus stop, Sarah cancels her date with Callum and persuades Bethany to join her at the chippy.

Also, under pressure from Michael, Eileen begrudgingly agrees that if the customer returns looking for her bracelet, she'll hand it over.

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2015), maidmarian (21-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Its St Michael now is it....has he forgotton he burgled houses. Although i do not agree with Eileen keeping stuff belonging to others

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2015), Glen1 (22-07-2015), maidmarian (21-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Oh no...I was dreading that Michael and Eileen would get together.  All this partner swapping is very distasteful!  :Sick:   :Nono:   :Big Grin: 

And we'll have to put up with weeks of Gail wailing to boot!

----------

Glen1 (22-07-2015), maidmarian (22-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Oh no...I was dreading that Michael and Eileen would get together.  All this partner swapping is very distasteful!   
> 
> And we'll have to put up with weeks of Gail wailing to boot!


I donÂ´t think they get together or it will not be for long if they do ... Michael has news for both ladies in his life ... maybe he decides to join a monastery to escape them  :Lol:

----------

Glen1 (22-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Oh no...I was dreading that Michael and Eileen would get together.  All this partner swapping is very distasteful!   
> 
> And we'll have to put up with weeks of Gail wailing to boot!


I donÂ´t think they get together or it will not be for long if they do ... Michael has news for both ladies in his life ... maybe he decides to join a monastery to escape them  :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2015), Glen1 (22-07-2015), maidmarian (22-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I donÂ´t think they gespot together or it will not be for long if they do ... Michael has news for both ladies in his life ... maybe he decides to join a monastery to escape them


Yes - I think you will be correct Perdita.
The spoiler for tomorrow Thurs 23/07
says Michael has news for both of them.
Be interesting to see what that news
actually is- after the speculation!!

Whereas the spoilers for next week say
Michael& Eileen have spent night together.
Its seems very impromptu( posh for one-
night stand)

Perhaps Gail finds out what has happened
and sets David on him!!

I must say I was a little surprised to find 
Dazzle lurking on a spoiler- thread!!

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2015), Glen1 (22-07-2015), Perdita (22-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Perdita

Round-up:

A besotted Bethany helps Callum with a drug deal and narrowly avoids being caught in a police raid at the Dog & Gun. Bethany tells Sarah that he has been eyeing up other girls, but Sarah calls her bluff and confronts Callum about it in front of a mortified Bethany. Audrey attempts to bring the girls and Gail together, and Sarah later cancels with Callum to spend time with Bethany. Kylie returns home without David, explaining that he is depressed over Maxâs talk of Callum and has decided to stay with his dad for a while. When Kevin recommends Tim for a job, Sally is enthusiastic, but Tim misses the appointment and admits that he is tired of being compared to Kevin all the time. An irritable Alya rejects a romantic gesture from Gary. At work, she is suddenly overcome with nausea is soon contemplating taking a pregnancy test. Beth finds the test in the bin and teases Alya with it, prompting Sinead to cover for her when Gary arrives. Alya later reveals all to Sinead about sleeping with Jason. Anna tries to encourage Faye to spend an afternoon with Miley. Cathy becomes trapped under a pile of boxes at her home. Roy comes to her rescue and condemns her house as a death trap. Fiz, Tyrone and Chesney offer to help de-clutter Cathyâs house while she and Roy enjoy a day out together at a gallery. When a distraught Cathy later turns up at the cafÃ©, a sympathetic Roy makes her an offer. After spending the night with Eileen, Michael
begins to take a dislike to some of her behaviour.

----------

Glen1 (22-07-2015), maidmarian (22-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

From.last sentence of Roundup above # 24-it looks
like Michael.and Eileens "romance" is fading already!!

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2015), Glen1 (22-07-2015), lizann (22-07-2015), Perdita (22-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl.

----------


## Dazzle

> I must say I was a little surprised to find 
> Dazzle lurking on a spoiler- thread!!


I've surrendered to temptation and resumed reading the spoilers.  I'm far too nosy to miss out on all of your gossip, so avoiding them wasn't working anyway.  :Big Grin: 




> From.last sentence of Roundup above # 24-it looks
> like Michael.and Eileens "romance" is fading already!!


We can only hope...  :Ninja:

----------

maidmarian (22-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

He will go back to Gail. He should .

----------


## parkerman

> He will go back to Gail. He should .


What, to burgle her again?

----------

maidmarian (23-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> What, to burgle her again?


I did wonder - when I read spoilers for 3rd to
7th Aug where it says "Michael is caught
red-handed" - if he was returning to his
old "trade".
Taking a more kindly view -he could be
trying to return a stolen item!!

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> What, to burgle her again?


I did wonder - when I read spoilers for 3rd to
7th Aug where it says "Michael is caught
red-handed" - if he was returning to his
old "trade".
Taking a more kindly view -he could be
trying to return a stolen item!!

----------


## Perdita

He could be caught kissing somebody!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (23-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe he betrays eileen with gail. I wish they would stop gail acting like a desperate women. Hes not such a big catch girls

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2015), maidmarian (24-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Maybe he betrays eileen with gail. I wish they would stop gail acting like a desperate women. Hes not such a big catch girls


I agree Swmc- but sometimes think the only
way the writers can write for women is to
make them seem desparate .! They do it with
female characters with more going for them
than Gail & Eileen!

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl.

----------

